

Posting a Task on Zaarly is Painful - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/17215541293/posting-a-task-on-zaarly-painful-but-educational-ux

======
jason_shah
I would love for task marketplaces like Zaarly and others to be super easy to
use. So here's my take on what they can do better to make posting easier.

What do you all think about their posting process? Other ways we can suggest
improvement?

